# Carrier V Ducted Replacement



## USMC Drill Instructor (Jun 6, 2009)

Greeting All,

So here is my situation. I have a 2005 Outback 28RSDS with a Carrier V Ducted A/C with propane heat. If I remember correctly the heating unit is under the couch. My A/C has gone out. I get the 5 flashing green lights. I've gone through all the different trouble shooting methods I have read online, and have come to the conclusion that the unit is bad. After an entire summer of no A/C (and hence no use), I need to get it replaced. My initial plan was to purchase a Coleman Mach Unit with the Coleman to Carrier adepter kit. As I was getting ready to order today, I began to get a nagging concern.

"What if the lower unit is bad?"

"What if the lower goes bad latter?"

Since Carrier no longer makes RV AC Units, I might as well prepare for the worst.

So now I am debating on replacing the upper and lower units. Here are my questions, and I hopefully somebody will be able to answer some or all of them. 

1. Will I have any issue using my existing duct work on a different ducted AC Unit? I am hopping that they all work relatively universally. Much the same way that most AC Units seem to use the same ceiling dimensions.

2. Since my current heat is working, propane, and also ducted (AC through the ceiling, heat through the floor), I would like to keep that. I am not opposed to splicing into the replacement unit, but is that a realistic / feasible option or am I setting myself up for failure? Are there any units that are easier to do this with?

3. I know that a complete replacement will most likely require a wall thermostat. I am not opposed to this, but would rather avoid it. Does anybody have recommendations on units that have all the controls in the lower unit? It might be slightly inconvenient, but surely not more inconvenient than trying to run wires through walls.

4. In the event I have to install a wall thermostat / control panel, does anybody have any recommendations on location? Installation tips?
​I figure I can't be the first person to face this dilemma. Your help will be greatly appreciated. I've never worked with RV AC Units before, but I consider myself relatively handy, and I have yet to find a project I haven't been able to figure out.

Have a wonderful winter day, and stay warm!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I am going to recommend that you go with a wall thermostat. There are several that are very good options for the trailer. As far as integrated controls on a lower heater unit I have never seen it, not that it doesn't exist, it just can not be that common.


----------

